# Yup.... Spider mites



## Shockeclipse (Jul 28, 2009)

Got em on three of my plants. They are in the ballpark of 8 weeks flower (unknowm strains, clear tricks still).  I just reacted and cut the buds they were on off!  Not sure if that was right or not.  It happened though.so there is no going back.  I thought I remembered reading that more airflow in the growroom prevents/makes it  hard on thes types of bugs.  I am going to try and do one of the hot sauce type spray mixtures on em and maybe get some predators?  I am at a loss....

I added more fan action on em for now.  First grow, learning lesson.... Step 1:  PREVENT SPIDER MITES!  Maybe neem oil treatment is on the menu for that NL#5xHaze I am growing next time around.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck bro ! Ladybugs Imo ! they eat 200 a day a heard !


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sick the ladies on em !  Those lil bugger's will destroy a crop in no time flat !    Good luck man....


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Got em on three of my plants. They are in the ballpark of 8 weeks flower (unknowm strains, clear tricks still).  I just reacted and cut the buds they were on off!  Not sure if that was right or not.  It happened though.so there is no going back.  I thought I remembered reading that more airflow in the growroom prevents/makes it  hard on thes types of bugs.  I am going to try and do one of the hot sauce type spray mixtures on em and maybe get some predators?  I am at a loss....
> 
> I added more fan action on em for now.  First grow, learning lesson.... Step 1:  PREVENT SPIDER MITES!  Maybe neem oil treatment is on the menu for that NL#5xHaze I am growing next time around.



Moving air helps, but high temps and low rh are "ideal" breeding conditions for mites. As little as 10 degrees can make a 'huge' difference in their breeding cycle. IMO try to get your rh up and temps down, to aid in reducing their proliferation while you battle them.
 If you decide to try the natural predators, go with a pred' designed specifically for mite erradication. Ladybugs won't touch a serious infestation.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2009)

man spidermites are the worst imo. if they're 8 weeks into flowering becareful sparying anything on them, it will effect the taste and could even make you sick if you use a toxic spray. neem oil this farin wouldn't be a good idea imho. try mixing some asprin with water and using it in a spray. bombbudpuffa told me about this and it really help with my last battle late in flowering. goodluck and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

What a bummer *Shock*. I hope you can extradite them little buggers. I had them and did like Hick said and lower my temps and raised the rH. I used and iso spray/bath and some _Garden Safe Houseplant & Garden Insect Killer _. I was in veg stage when I used these treatments, but the Garden Safe says "Use up to Day of Harvest". I never had them in flower, so IDK whatever ya do be careful.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 29, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Moving air helps, but high temps and low rh are "ideal" breeding conditions for mites. As little as 10 degrees can make a 'huge' difference in their breeding cycle. IMO try to get your rh up and temps down, to aid in reducing their proliferation while you battle them.
> If you decide to try the natural predators, go with a pred' designed specifically for mite erradication. Ladybugs won't touch a serious infestation.


If I remove my dehumidfyer I can get my RH up to 80ish but temp wise I am around 77f.


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2009)

HA!... I'd have trouble getting 80% with a sprinkler head on the ceiling. 



> at 60 degrees Fahrenheit, it takes 30 days for the egg to become an adult, at 70 degrees 14.5 days and here is the astounding number - 90 degrees Fahrenheit they reach adulthood in just 3.5 days! So now imagine those populations increases over a month when the offspring start to reproduce less than a week after hatching - at 70 degrees she and her offspring number 13,000; at 80 degrees she and her offspring represent a staggering potential of 13,000,000 individuals over a single month


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26393&postcount=3


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Jul 30, 2009)

*You can use "That Stuff Plant Wash" (available on the west coast) to get rid of spidermites.  The "stuff" is so safe you can drink it.  I have used it right up to harvest-no residue, taste, etc.
*


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a mad infestation and used garlic and chilly powder bout 1 tbls of eash in a sauce pan simmering. Then I blended it nice-n-mushy. Strain it through cheese cloth and dilute it to a gallon. Man this "tea" is the BOMB.It's a must in any gardners toolbox. Good for dippin clones,veg or if your talented in flower. It didn't alter taste to my knowledge and its pretty "edible"IMO


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a bad spidermite problem recently. I tried lots of different ways to get rid of them. I finaly bought some avid and it took care of the problem right away. Now I spray all of my plants at least once in veg. I sprayed some plants late in flower and they were fine. Avid is expensive but you only use a 1/4 tsp. Per gallon, from what I remember.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I just wanted to say thanks for all your advice.  I ended up giving them all a good spray down with water.  Removed the major areas where I could find them.  I bought this hot pepper spray stuff from the local garden center.  Says its safe to injest and good til harvest.  Sprayed them down with that and bought a doctor doom foggor in case i need it.  I still have one area to remive i found yesterday but I sprayed it real well and am going to scope it tonight for signs of life and then remove it.  Has anyone used a doctor doom fogger before? And during flowering?  It seems like it will be fine on the can if I used it.  Its too bad these products can't list marijuana on their labels ....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2009)

Lady Bugs will not be any good, once you start spraying your plants with different sprays... 
Also be careful that you don't spray all the time because you might GET MOLD growing and your are getting close to harvest, 8 weeks is close so BEWARE of Mold..

Good Luck.!!!  
I hate them Spider Mites, like I HATE Mice..


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2009)

> Has anyone used a doctor doom fogger before? And during flowering? It seems like it will be fine on the can if I used it. Its too bad these products can't list marijuana on their labels ....




 Our fellow _MariP_ and _BHC_ member *4u2sm0ke* has used Dr. Doom, but I cannot remember if he used it during flowering. I do recall that he said to be sure to use the right size can for the amount of square footage of grow room. There are different size cans for different size grow rooms.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 1, 2009)

Nothing is much good at this stage of flowering using sprays leads to possible budrot raising room humidity has the same issues. 

I'd personally go as long as you can before chopping them all down and starting afresh with a mite free environment.
I suppose it depends on the density of your buds and how developed they are and how bad a case of mites you have.

If you can post a photo we can see how bad you have them.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 2, 2009)

I havn't noticed any new infected areas.  I am hoping that the removal of such "populated areas"  and using the spray I bought did the trick.  I am going to respreay tomorrow right before I change out my buckets.  I am glad I snipped out the heavily webbed areas....I have a feeling that really helped.   I hate to think about losing between 1-2 ounces of what I cut but its better than the whole plant.  I am not really that worried because I now know to worry more about it am take precautions.  I will use the doctor doom if all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Aug 2, 2009)

ugg dude. i have 30x 5x5 tomato plants aoutside that are just MELTING with spider mites.. my whole food garden is turning into a spidery crisp.


----------



## Karmann (Aug 9, 2009)

Spinosad is a new organic insecticide I have used. It is safe enough to eat right from the jar and leaves no taste. Kills most everything except some species of leaf beetles


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 10, 2009)

They popped back, i fogged em.  Been about a week and I havn't seen any so I hope I got the buggers.


----------



## newbudnug (Aug 10, 2009)

god i'm reading up on doing my first grow and i'm going to hate havin to deal with spider mites if i get them... =( at least i read about a lot of options in this thread. awesome info.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

They are the worst thing I have had to deal with for sure.


----------



## greenfairy (Aug 16, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man spidermites are the worst imo. if they're 8 weeks into flowering becareful sparying anything on them, it will effect the taste and could even make you sick if you use a toxic spray. neem oil this farin wouldn't be a good idea imho. try mixing some asprin with water and using it in a spray. bombbudpuffa told me about this and it really help with my last battle late in flowering. goodluck and be safe


            I am also trying to fight these little b*stards :holysheep:  They are very determined! I am in flowering stage, actually have only about 3 wks till harvest, & have used neem 1ce about 2 wks ago, still very harsh & icky, Daddyo suggested "don't bug me", is all organic & can be used up till harvest. kinda leaves the leaves very shiny. Not sure if this is supposed to be, or not.  But about the aspirin thing, how many aspirin to how much water? & how often should I use this?  Running out of time, desperate for solution.


----------



## DirtySouth (Aug 16, 2009)

greenfairy said:
			
		

> I am also trying to fight these little b*stards :holysheep: They are very determined! I am in flowering stage, actually have only about 3 wks till harvest, & have used neem 1ce about 2 wks ago, still very harsh & icky, Daddyo suggested "don't bug me", is all organic & can be used up till harvest. kinda leaves the leaves very shiny. Not sure if this is supposed to be, or not. But about the aspirin thing, how many aspirin to how much water? & how often should I use this? Running out of time, desperate for solution.


 

I tried to tell you what WORKS FOR ME,lol. Can't make you do it, just can tell ya what took care of my MASS INFESTATION. Good luck


----------

